# Hi I'm a newbie!



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

The gelding is definitely Tobiano. He is probably carrying Splash as well - that tiny snip is sometimes a minimal expression of Splash, especially when paired with socks. Is his right eye blue, or does it just look that way in the first picture because of his forelock covering it? If it's blue, he's definitely Splash as well.
The mare is Tobiano.
The colt...I'm not 100% sure, the LP gene throws me off when it's mixed with pinto patterns lol, but my guess would be Tobiano & maybe Sabino?


----------



## Happy Appy Acres Farm (Nov 10, 2010)

The gelding does have one blue eye.
The mare was bred by the colt when we were picking them up. The colt is not related to the mare from what we can find out. Should I be concerned? I've had horses my whole life but never really learned anything about breeding paints and the LWO issue.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thye are all very nice looking horses! I love the first one  such a nice kind face on him


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I doubt they are both Frame carriers, but it's always a good idea to test any pinto breeding stock for the gene, just to make sure. At this point, since she's already preggers, there would really be nothing you could do if both parents were Frame carriers. If you were planning on breeding either of them in the future, I'd get them tested, although if I've read your first post correctly, I think you're interested in rescuing, not breeding.


----------



## Happy Appy Acres Farm (Nov 10, 2010)

That's right, she came bred as far as we can tell. They are now separated and the colt will be gelded in the spring.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Just test the mare. As long as she doesn't carry LWO, then you won't have to worry about the foal she's carrying. Mini's should all be tested, colored or not. From what I've read, LWO is pretty common in minis with all of the color mixing going on.


----------



## PoniBoy (Nov 21, 2010)

woah the first one is fat


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

PoniBoy said:


> woah the first one is fat


Kind of rude don't you think?


OP - I agree with testing if that is the route you want to go. Frame can and does hide very easily. It is not always easy to tell if a horse is a carrier or not. Some are pretty clear, but some... Well you just can't tell. Like solids who are frame positive, but show no outward appearance of it.


Cute bunch of minis by the way!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Very cute minis! I want to hug them


----------



## Happy Appy Acres Farm (Nov 10, 2010)

The first one is not as fat as you think. He was a stallion until we adopted him at age 6 so he still carries a large crest on his neck. He is not fit but I can fee his ribs easily on his sides.

Thanks for all the input!


----------

